# Led lights



## thomas s (Dec 5, 2017)

I have some old fixtures I would like to convert to led lights. I am new at this so any websites to check out to learn about controlers and led lights. Thanks. Thomas s


----------



## richl (Dec 5, 2017)

Home depot and Lowe's have led bulbs that plug into your existing fixtures and work with no modifications. I did 4 fixtures like this.


----------



## Tozguy (Dec 5, 2017)

As Rich said, there is a LED replacement for just about any bulb type. Just be aware that some are dimmable and some are not.


----------



## Dave Paine (Dec 5, 2017)

I replaced my 4ft fluorescent lights with the type of LED  which is called "ballast bypass" which means you cut out the ballast.  A rewire but an easy rewire.   

I recommend this style since the ballast consumes energy and may stop working.   I have a friend who got the LED style which did not require removing the ballast and he now hears the hum of the ballast and is worried the ballast may die.

The LED replacements are so much brighter.   I think part is the  5000K colour temperature and part is the LEDs shining down not spreading the light all around as the original bulbs.


----------



## jocat54 (Dec 5, 2017)

I replaced all my old T12 shop lights with the bypass ballast type---now almost need sunglasses in the shop. Mine are also 5000k.
Be aware that old T12 tomstones are okay to use (unshunted) but some or most of the T8 are shunted and need to be replaced with unshunted style


----------



## thomas s (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you all for the help.


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Dec 8, 2017)

thomas s said:


> Thank you all for the help.



I have had good luck with 
https://www.1000bulbs.com


----------



## thomas s (Dec 8, 2017)

Thanks I will have a look.


----------



## abunai (Dec 8, 2017)

Something most don't know about cheap LED lights,  is if you have a digital hearing aid,  it may affect it.
i made a LED reading lamp for my Mother,  and her hearing aid kept telling hre one of them was missing. 
I'm thinking that if it has some affect on the digital hearing aid, it  might do the same with other digital devices.


----------



## Dave Paine (Dec 8, 2017)

Interesting, good to know.   I wonder if the interference is due to the cheap LEDs having a bad AC - DC conversion creating lots of electrical spikes and noise.


----------



## Wireaddict (Dec 8, 2017)

Dave Paine said:


> Interesting, good to know. I wonder if the interference is due to the cheap LEDs having a bad AC - DC conversion creating lots of electrical spikes and noise.



I installed 2 bi-pin ballast bypass LED lamps to replace the fluorescent tubes in a kitchen light fixture & was immediately inundated with interference on AM radio which we don't use much, fortunately.  Yes, the static is caused by the AC-DC conversion & I suspect the newer ones are quieter, I tested some medium base & flat ceiling LED lamps & they don't have that problem.


----------



## menace (Dec 9, 2017)

Anybody know if the leds emit magnetic waves which might effect my pacemaker?


----------



## Boswell (Dec 9, 2017)

There are LEDs around us all and in many many products. I doubt that they do much more that emit light. It is possible that the driver circuit could emit some RF as they tend to use PWM for dimming. I suspect at a very low level though.


----------



## dlane (Dec 9, 2017)

Magnetic/microwaves/Rf  go thru all of us everyday by the gazilions all day everyday.
Has no effect on me tho ,


----------



## Blackjackjacques (Dec 10, 2017)

menace said:


> Anybody know if the leds emit magnetic waves which might effect my pacemaker?


Shouldn't - magnetic fields die off pretty quick as you move away from the source, and I can't imagine any LED to have associated with it a magnetic field.


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 20, 2017)

I'm thinking about switching over my aging T8 - 4 foot florescent bulbs to LEDs too.  They have been getting dimmer lately but I've been waiting for LED prices to keep going down because I have to replace a bunch of them.  If I do this, I want to buy the right color temperature ones.  Any suggestions on color temperature for a wood working / metal working hobby shop?   Looks like common ones are 3500K, 4000K and 5000K.


----------



## Dave Paine (Dec 20, 2017)

I like the 5000K temperature especially for the shop.   A bright white light closer to daylight.


----------



## Reddinr (Dec 20, 2017)

That would be nice to have again.  My florescents are getting so they are kind of yellow / dim especially when they are cold.  They were nice and bright white when new.  Luckily not flickering yet.  I read somewhere that a high "CRI", like 95 is a good thing.  When I look for tubes though, they are more often in the 80's for CRI.  I don't have a good feel if there would be a big difference I would actually see or not.


----------

